# Have fun with: What is Last...



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Person 1:
What's the last book you've read?
Person 2:
Thorn Birds
What's the last place you went to?
Person 3:
shopping Mall
What's the last movie you've watched with your mother?
Person 4:
Titanic
What's your last pet's name?
Person 5:
Mikee
What's the last thing you ate?
Person 6:
Pasta
What is the last sports you played
Person 7:
I don't play sports.
[...]

*I'll begin
What's the last thing you drank? *


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Coffee

When is the last time you laughed out loud (for real, not the internet LOL   )


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

2 days ago

When is the last time that you saw a rainbow ?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It was so long I don't recall exact date but was in February I guess. It doesn't rain much in bay area.

What was the last thing you did last night before sleeping?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

rolled over.

What was the last thing you said to someone not in your family?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I love you and I will call you tomorrow. 
What is the last thing you said that made someones eyes light up?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the cover you designed!  It's the best thing I've ever seen!

When was the last time you cried while watching a movie or TV show?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Watching The Ant Bully with one of my younger nieces, I cried at how much she enjoyed the story.

When was the last time you bought something you knew you couldn't really afford?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The house I bought over 2 years back without mortgage. But it worked out OK.

When was the last time you kissed someone?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Monday morning as I left my fiancee's house.

When was the last time you had your heart broken?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

14 years ago, my last relationship.

When was the last time you sang out loud just because you felt happy?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

About a week ago. I sang the Sleeping Beauty song to my kids because no one else appreciates my incredible voice.  

When was the last time you (intentionally) went out in the rain?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Just last week, because I don't mind getting wet sometimes.

What is the name of the restaurant that you most frequently visit?


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Noodles and Company

When was the last time that you climbed a tree ?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Last summer in Golden Gate Park to get a view of the stage and see Matt Nathanson and One Republic play at Summerthing.

When was the last time you laughed so hard you cried?


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

two months back.

When was the last time you fell in love?


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

This morning when I woke up to my girlfriend Charlotte. We've been together 5 and a half years and every day I fall in love with her all over again.

What was the last thing you dreamt about?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

About a mysterious door leading to a room which I never get to discover because I end up waking up. :/

What is the name of your local postman?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know. I have seen her delivering once or twice.

When was the last time you mailed a personal letter?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Just this morning.

When was the last time you walked to your local grocery store or supermarket instead of driving?


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

7.30 this morning.

What was the last thing you broke in anger?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband's feelings.

What was your last impulse buy?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A sundress (I'll most likely never wear).

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

The Reason by Hoobastank.

What is the name of the hospital that you were born in?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I was not born in the hospital..

When did you get out of virginity list?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

In Kiev, Ukraine, post-communist era.
With a girl named Natasha whom I met in the bar that one snowy night.
Natasha was a real beauty, with raven black strands framing her angelic face.

How did you purchase your last e-reader?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

almost 11 years back.

When was the last time you bought iPad?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

More than a decade.

When was the last time you made love?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Just had it 3 nights ago.

When was the last time you visited the dentist?


----------

